

Debian Linux Wheezy OpenVPN and Squid3 How to with Transparent Proxying - iodigitalsec
http://www.iodigitalsec.com/debian-linux-wheezy-openvpn-squid3-howto-with-transparent-proxying/

======
tdicola
Getting a 404... bad link? Cached copy is here:
[http://webcache.googleusercontent.com/search?q=cache:zb7A5UB...](http://webcache.googleusercontent.com/search?q=cache:zb7A5UBhcREJ:www.iodigitalsec.com/debian-
linux-wheezy-openvpn-squid3-howto-with-transparent-
proxying/+&cd=2&hl=en&ct=clnk&gl=us)

------
0x0
Is it putting the private keys somewhere under /usr/share/doc/ ?! Isn't that
subtree shared by Apache by default?

